# G scale coal



## Peter Eaton (Mar 11, 2015)

Anyone know where I am able to purchase G scale coal, I don't want to smash and sift? Thanks, Peter


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Give Jason Kovac a call at The Train Department. 
You can also order on line from him.
http://www.thetraindepartment.com/welsh-steam-coal/


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Coal for O-scale should be OK, just my opinion.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I was given a bucket of black granules, which when mixed with a clear binder resin is used to make a 'spongy' type of tarmac which is used,in the UK anyway, for the surrounds of childrens play area equipment. It makes a softer landing for them, far more so than concrete if they fall. 

It can also be used for platform and station surrounds, especially in large scale.

I applied the resin to five Bachmann Big Hauler 3bay coal hoppers and then dipped them into the resin. (Gloves are needed for safety reasons). The end product looks fine.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I use a small black aquarium gravel found at the local pet smart store. The right size, looks OK

Jerry


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I use the aquarium filter charcoal from PetCo. I'm pretty certain that it is this - Fluval Spec Carbon.

I'm assuming that it is not to actually use as a fuel in live steam.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

There should be fuel dealers in Vermont who sell coal for home heating. Get the rice size.
We heat our upstate NY home and I model coal loads with it.
Tom


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete, I got some on ebay a couple of years ago. I don't remember the vendor, but I seem to recall I found a couple of suppliers on there.

Ed


----------



## Peter Eaton (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks all, I'll try my local pet store. Peter


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's what I use...

http://tjstrains.com/877/bachmann-coal-tender-improving-the-look/

Best,
TJ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I use my ballast (#5 crusher fines) colored using India ink. The weight adds up, so if intended to look deep, use a suitable substrata and glue.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is another one from Petco. I have used it a few times for tender loads. Looks good.
http://www.petco.com/product/119148/Petco-Activated-Carbon-for-Fresh-or-Salt-Water-Aquariums.aspx


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Black aquarium grave.

Don


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

call Jeff at Bridgemasters...I bought some coal for a low price.


or, 
even though you mentioned you don't want this, 

large coal lumps from the C and S /DSP ROW on the east side of Kenosha pass, gently broken up in a baggie into small lumps and dust. Wash in colander. 

Looks rather convincing. In fact nothing looks quite the same.


----------

